# Show off your piece of heaven!!!



## Brandi* (Sep 30, 2007)

I have seen a lot of posts for barn pictures but I haven't really seen any for property. I would love to see pics of your pastures, meadows, trails, facilities, homes and whatever else you would like to share. Its always fun to see how others set up their acreage. So please post away. I will be waiting :lol:


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2007)

I've said it 100x. My place is nothing fancy and not big. Only fancy thing here would be the horses :bgrin But I love it. It's my favorite place in the world because it's where all my favorite things usually are (husband, dogs and horses).


----------



## Floridachick (Sep 30, 2007)

We bought this horse farm in northern FL 3 yrs ago.


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 30, 2007)

: very nice looking places


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is our house.... we waited TWO years for it.. It waited for us. I can't believe that someone didn't buy it in that amount of time. We actually got it for what we offered the owners two years before!!!!!We made the offer and sold our home in two weeks. It was awesome!



We have over five acres and a six stall mini barn. We love it here.


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW what wonderful places!!! I just love all the trees!!!!! I need to plant more trees around here



:


----------



## Equuisize (Sep 30, 2007)

We came by our "Piece of Heaven' quite by accident, literally.

Not that we hadn't always dreamed of having our own place with

the kids at home, where we could watch out the window and see

them grazing contentedly. However, our home was at our business.

It took the floods of last November, in the Puyallup Valley, that wiped

our community out to get us here, in beautiful Montesano, Washington.

God moves in mysterious ways and this is where we happily hang

our hat these days.




































And to make it more perfect, the new baby that waited to be born at our new home.


----------



## Shari (Sep 30, 2007)

Everyone has such beautiful places.

We love the new farm...even though we have to start over with everything.

Do not have any good pictures of the sheds...but here is some of the pastures.

One area of the main pasture..






The other side






The wee Farm house


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 30, 2007)

What a great thread! Everyone's bits of heaven are wonderful! I LOVE the yellow house! Here's ours, which is a work in progress, and truly is a gift from God. We have a 40 acre pasture for the big guys and then 10 acres for the minis and wee ones where our home and barn will be. It is in the back of a 600 acre parcel of hills, woods, meadows etc which we have permission to ride in. And all this is inside a several thousand acre cattle ranch. Our driveway (which is not quite finished yet) is 1.5 miles long with a bridge made from a flatbed railroad car. Our home will be attached to the barn by a breezeway that has a tiny meeting area and tiny commercial kitchen in it. We will conduct our clinics here along with being a christian "sanctuary" with seasonal guest rooms in the barn's partial loft. So, you have to kind of imagine all that put into these pix



: Some of these pix were taken in spring and early winter. The last two pix were taken of our closest neighbors when they visited



:



: Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Charlene (Sep 30, 2007)

what beautiful places everyone has and i must say, i've seen a lot of our country but i think wyoming is absolutely, positively stunning!

i'm so envious of everybody who has green grass!!! we live on sand so grass is just a fleeting thought. *sigh*

we live on 20 acres of family-owned land. hubby and i claimed the back 5 or 6 acres as ours. his mom and brother/family live at the other end so it's very private where we are. although you see a street sign, that's just something we put there for fun. if we get visitors, they are either family, invited guests or somebody who is hopelessly lost. if you get this far, the lane ends at our yard. :bgrin






a closer view. our place is a 16' x 80' mobile home and situated so that i can look out any window on the front of the house and see my horses. hubby planned it that way.



:






the view from our front deck. the big building is an amish-built hay barn. i can get about 400 bales in there and i also store my easy entry cart there.






part of our back yard. we have a fountain at one end of the big deck and a hot tub at the other end.






we built this patio with a fire ring in the center several years ago. it's where we spend the biggest part of the fall. wiener roasts pretty much every weekend.






we are surrounded by woods up here at our place but this is the view at the entrance to our private lane. farm fields as far as the eye can see.






and when you leave our lane, we have miles and miles of roads with virtually no traffic. the only people we see are the people who live up and down this road and since the farms are miles apart, we rarely even see them. this is usually the direction i head when i am driving red.






"a little piece of heaven" is such an accurate description. we both hate to leave home and have often said we'd make really good hermits.

cool thread! love to see where everybody calls home!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Sep 30, 2007)

OK outlawridge, I am officialy in love with your property! I grew up in Montana and that looks just like home even though its in Wyoming.


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 30, 2007)

:new_shocked: wow

great places.

*outlawridge love your place, you must have alot of land. i love it.*


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you! We are so very grateful to live here and can't wait till we get everything built. 

Once it's all ready, we sure hope to get visitors so all are welcome! Alyx, if you get homesick for MT you just come on over and stay awhile,



: and we're only 30 miles from the MT border too.


----------



## twister (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is an aerial picture of our piece of heaven, we moved here coming up 6 years this December and we love it, 40 acres of peace with our sheep, minis, dogs, ducks and cats :bgrin






This picture shows the horse barn in the background






Good thread, I enjoy seeing everybody's places, they are all lovely.

Yvonne


----------



## Loess Hills (Sep 30, 2007)

Love seeing those "horsey" properties!

We live on the edge of Sioux City.......big hills behind our barn, and love it.

This was our barn in a blizzard in March.............that's right, it's not always green and lush around here.






Our north pasture on a 13 degree winter day.






Summer..........running for the barn.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful places everyone

Here is our piece of heaven

24 acres in southern NJ , 10 in pasture and 10 in hay fields

although we just listed it for sale to move to our new piece of heaven in southern VA

3 barns 14 stalls, hay storage , tractor storage, 2 round pens its been heaven on earth

will miss of piece of heaven in NJ so much its so beautiful here but heading off for new adventures

with our minis of course

view from the road






view from the front of the house across the front pasture






view down our road






one of our east pastures






view from back treeline on property






our house & Koi pond











it is such a peaceful place and surrounded by trees down a dirt road right in town

we have been so lucky to have this heaven but its time to retire from 9-5 and

do our minis full time so off to VA we go

and hopefully next year this time I can post our new piece of heaven which is just 9 acres in southern VA

just land right now but thats what we started with in NJ

view of some of our hay fields with storage trailers for hay


----------



## Marty (Sep 30, 2007)

Well if you ask me in about one month from now I might have something to show you.

We bought our place from a video that a relator sent us and she neglected to show us the fine points. When we bought this place our house was un-livable it was so bad and the property was a junk yard. It took us one full year of weekends to haul the crap off to the dump. We are constantly remodeling this old house but getting very sick and tired of it nickle and diming us to death so we just might tear the whole thing down in the spring if we can afford it and and begin over.

Presently we are re-fencing every inch of this place finally. Most of my fences are mashed and wrecked because we never hooked up the new hot wire after we built the barn. Our fences were moved a million times "temporarily" as we built the new barn so now we have to re-fence it all from the very beginning. We have two fields finished and 4 more to go. Should be done in a few more weekends. Then I can show ya something nice I hope.


----------



## Floridachick (Oct 1, 2007)

I love all the places. I miss seeing the snow, but not living in it!  MT or WY is gorgeous too. I love to see all the open area for our horses to run. THanks for sharing> AWSOME flowerbed too!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 1, 2007)

Mine in summer and winter


----------



## Erica (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are some from around the farm...


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 1, 2007)

Erica said:


> Here are some from around the farm...



Wow Erica!!!! Your place is gorgeous!!! It looks like a pretty painting!

And some of you sure do get some SNOW! It makes me cold just looking at the pics!!!

Thanks for sharing everyone



: :bgrin :aktion033:


----------



## Relic (Oct 1, 2007)

Our little mini corner of the world..


----------



## shalamara minis (Oct 2, 2007)

Sunset on the high desert


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 2, 2007)

I LOVE this thread!! Everyone has such beautiful places and all so different. Here's my dream place. I grew up in Calgary so this was a dream from childhood. We have been here 4 years now. We have 160 acres. 55 acres in alfalfa, 25 acres in pasture mix (timothy, brome, orchard) 10 acres fenced for now and the rest is yard and trees with trails all through them. Here are the pictures. The first are in the winter. First picture is from my bedroom window and the second is from the livingroom window.











These next 2 were during a storm. The pasture off of our kitchen and the front yard.











Then we have various views of the pasture, fields and one of the trails through the trees. I LOVE IT HERE!!! :bgrin


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm such a beach girl I don't know if I could ever leave Cali. All these pics certainly make it tempting, though! It's so hard to find acres of affordable land here, and when you do they look nothing like that.


----------



## CritterCountry (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is ours..

The pen Sable lives in is next to the barn on the right.

It is rustic but we love it :bgrin


----------



## Chamomile (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll play! A long time ago we did this and I know that my farm looks totally different now than it did then :bgrin

My husband and I built a house a year ago and haven't gotten to the landscaping yet. Everything is so expensive! We are crossing our fingers that we won't have to sell it all, with the recent loss of my husband's job :no: And after taking these pictures I am crossing them even harder! It's so beautiful here!

Our House...






A look at the round pen and training pens...






Looking down our hay field, and our driveway...






Here is a look at the boy's pens. The horse on the left is Illusion, he leaves soon for his new home in California (he's going to be a CDE horse!) and the horse on the right is Dane



:






A closer look at their shelters...






Here is a picture of the girl's pasture. It looks big, but it's only about 1/2 an acre... maybe less



:






And a look at the girl's shelters...






Here is an extra pen I had built this year. It has a little shelter in it and we will be adding rails to it...






Where I'm standing to take the above picture will someday be a barn. Hopefully!

This is a gorgeous picture that I took this morning, standing on my front porch!






And lastly... My baby Rose. She is such a cutie, I can't hardly stand it. I just want to hug her all the time



:






Edited to add... I meant to include this picture of my hubby and my youngest son, with all our dogs. The oldest son (he's 6 years old) was at school...






Thanks for taking a tour with me!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Oct 11, 2007)

Here are some photos of our facility - I do need to update them, as they don't show any of our mini horse stuff! We just built a mini horse round pen and have been working to convert our old sheep pens to a mini horse "pasture" (dry lot)... plus we have 7 miniature horse corrals and another dry lot that have been here a few years already.

KpM Facilities!


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 11, 2007)

Mindy your place is very pretty and it would be a shame to have to sell it! I know times are VERY hard in the housing market but best of wishes sent your way :bgrin


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Oct 11, 2007)

This is our new property. There is no barn there "yet", so all I have to show is a house. We close on the 25th.











View from the front.






View from the side.






Back Yard.....what there is of it anyway! 






Everything in the photo (on the same side as our home) that is mowed is our land, along with the woods, with the exception to about the top 1/2 of the woods.






What you maybe can't tell from the photos is that the property is set on a fairly steep hill, and everything runs downhill to the road. There is only one flat part to this property, luckily, which is where the barn and fence will go. We found out recently that everything to the front is owned by one person, and is in some type of a program that will never allow building on that property, along with everything to our left. The neighbors to our right bought the acerage between us and them so no one else could build there. We were pretty pleased to hear that needless to say!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 11, 2007)

Chamomile said:


> I'll play! A long time ago we did this and I know that my farm looks totally different now than it did then :bgrin
> 
> My husband and I built a house a year ago and haven't gotten to the landscaping yet. Everything is so expensive! We are crossing our fingers that we won't have to sell it all, with the recent loss of my husband's job :no: And after taking these pictures I am crossing them even harder! It's so beautiful here!
> 
> ...


Mindy, your place is just beautiful. Crossing my fingers for you that you can stay there.

Best,

Shelley (in Michigan)


----------



## Chamomile (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks you guys! I do love it here. Across the arena from me are my Mom and Dad, little sister and Grandparents. We all live here on the farm together. They own half and we own half. So it would be more than a shame to loose it all



With all the positive thinking that goes on here, everything will turn out fine I'm sure! :saludando:


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 11, 2007)

> We bought our place from a video that a relator sent us and she neglected to show us the fine points. When we bought this place our house was un-livable it was so bad and the property was a junk yard. It took us one full year of weekends to haul the crap off to the dump. We are constantly remodeling this old house but getting very sick and tired of it nickle and diming us to death so we just might tear the whole thing down in the spring if we can afford it and and begin over.


Oh Marty! I can't believe anyone would buy a house without ever having seen it first! ......... Like we did too  OMG! :stupid: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: Frank says we are rebuilding this house 8 square feet at a time! And we had to tear down the NEW 36x36 barn that was here because it was so poorly constructed it was UNSAFE! Talk about getting taken! Sure was a pretty video though. Didn't show the MANY huge piles of construction trash trash from the owner who was a builder of some kind! This year we got back from World to find mold growing up the wall from a water pipe leak and had the same thing happen last fall! Now we are saving to have the whole darn house replumbed! But I will say it is beautiful here and from the pictures I've seen of your place it is too.

I am soooo enjoying this thread! Someone should take these gorgeous pictures and make a coffee table book of miniature horse farms. :y



:



es: I want the first copy



:

Charlotte


----------

